# isohunt.com ????



## charliegironde (11 Juillet 2006)

bonjour a tous 

es ce que quelqu'un connais le site isohunt.com qui permet de telé charger des films et mp3 ??
car je n'arrive pas à effectuer de recherche precise .
si quelqu'un peut m'aider , merci d'avance.

a+


----------



## pascalformac (11 Juillet 2006)

c'est un banal site de bittorrent parmi d'autres
( sauf que celui là  a l'honneur d'etre régulierement menacé d'etre  poursuivi en justice aux USA )

je ne pense pas que cela fasse partie des regles du forum de te guider pour pirater


----------



## project_83 (11 Juillet 2006)

on peut très bien trouver des mp3 et films libres sur les réseaux p2p... 

Même si j'avoue avoir des énormes doutes dans ce cas précis, il n'est as bon d'associer p2p et piratage.
Les réseaux p2p restent un excellent moyen de partager de tout et en toute légalité


----------



## pascalformac (11 Juillet 2006)

Absolument , il y  d&#233;j&#224; plein de fils qui en d&#233;battent en long et en large.


----------

